# Pleco with white on the tip of its fin



## AcidFear (Aug 19, 2012)

so i bought my first pleco the other day but didnt notice till i got him/her in the tank that the tip of its fin is white not sure what it is... fin rot maybe?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

its all normal man that is a long finned silver tipped bristlenose pleco they are supposed to look like that


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

agree with Mac


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I have one that looked just like that, too. I got him when he was very tiny and he is much bigger now. 
Hardy little guy who likes to munch on some wood every now and then. 
Enjoy.


----------

